# AWESOME CF-18 video!



## J_Muir (11 Oct 2006)

I happened to stumple upon this video today on youtube. Definitely an inspiration for me! I cannot wait to be done university and start working toward this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0N9TheBjns

another good one... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIOTGklxuQE&mode=related&search=

Enjoy.


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Oct 2006)

stumple?  ???


----------



## apostle (11 Oct 2006)

DAAAAMMMMMNNNN!


----------



## K225 (11 Oct 2006)

These guys are having too much fun!


----------



## J_Muir (11 Oct 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> stumple?  ???



It's a cross between stumbling and crumpling   ;D


----------



## Astrodog (11 Oct 2006)

Wow, great find.. a few of those vids are 'produced' by CF-18 driver 'Squish' who also has a DVD avail for purchase on the internet..


----------



## J_Muir (11 Oct 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> Wow, great find.. a few of those vids are 'produced' by CF-18 driver 'Squish' who also has a DVD avail for purchase on the internet..



Do you where to buy it? I would love to get my hands on a copy of that.


----------



## orange.paint (11 Oct 2006)

I find that stuff amazing,no way I could do it!Takes a certain type of person to do it I guess.

(But tanks are just so much cooler)

Neat videos


----------



## Canadian Sig (11 Oct 2006)

Any of you blue-jobs  ;D know why there is a CWO's name under the canopy of one of those aircraft? I thought all our pilots were officers.


----------



## karl28 (11 Oct 2006)

Canadian Sig  I think  when you see an enlisted rank on the plane its  for the crew chief of that  air plane but I am not sure on that .


----------



## time expired (11 Oct 2006)

Let me see them doing that stuff in A-stan then I will be impressed.
                                  Regards


----------



## dardt (11 Oct 2006)

Great videos, nice low alt. footage.


----------



## Calculator Jockey (11 Oct 2006)

The CWO is actually the Squadron CWO as well there is always another jet with the CO's name on it.  Just tradition I guess. I am sure there are some 18 pilots in here that can answer this question better.

Just for note the FPC videos were from 410 Sqn Cold Lake (notice the Cougar up on the tail)  
The second video was done by 441 Sqn for a CO that was retiring and heading off to WestJet. (Checker Checker) 

CJ


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> I find that stuff amazing,no way I could do it!Takes a certain type of person to do it I guess.
> 
> (*But tanks are just so much cooler*)
> 
> Neat videos



Ya baby!  And I have never been part of a Leo crew!

Hit a target...in mid-air...with a 105?  Thats the good stuff.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

The video was nice to watch.  Everyone always likes to see the A doing their thing.  

So I give a   to that video.

However, I am sorry to say (well not really) that...

I personally give a     to the folks at 427 SOAS, flight crew/ground crews that give 'er day to day.  I guess I think while (no offense fighter jocks) the fast-air is cool and all, the guys goin' low and slow have it tougher.

Ya ya I know about SAMs and all that.  It is just what I think.  Hey, my old man was an ASW creature on the Argus...what do you expect?  That thing couldn't outrun a fart in the jetstream.

To all you aviators (427 at the top though)... 

Oh...and lets not forget the even braver souls that willingly jump OUT of the Air Force kit.  Anyone can take off in a plane...how about the ones that willingly don't land with the one they went skyward on?

How did that go...

'until you put your knees in the breeze...'

Can't remember it all...glad I did it.


----------



## Rocketryan (13 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Ya baby!  And I have never been part of a Leo crew!
> 
> Hit a target...in mid-air...with a 105?  Thats the good stuff.



My father showed me a picture of an Aircraft(Looked like a Buffalo but not sure) from the Vietnam war.
What happened to it: Got in front of American Howitzers when they were firing. Basically from the trailing edge fell off and the aircraft crashed 

But on the video side. Thats some nice footage. I wish I could do that, it would be so much fun. During the takeoff,was that a 2 Seater Hornet or was there a camera placed behind?


----------

